# Remember - Check Your Facts!



## topcat83

The intent of this forum is to provide a place where expats with an interest in New Zealand can meet, exchange experiences, ask and give advice based on our own experiences, and generally just socialise.

We all do this with the best of intentions. But with very few exceptions, none of us are immigration experts, nor purport to be. We've 'done that, been there, got the T-shirt'.

New Zealand has strict rules about the use of registered agents who can give paid advice. If you want to use an agent, please make sure that they are registered with the Immigration Advisers Authority | Licensed professionals = protected migrants.

And bear in mind that you should not assume that any information and advice given on this forum (either by a Moderator or a Forum member) is 100% accurate - it is based on their experiences and understanding only. You should therefore always check your facts at Immigration New Zealand, directly with NZ Immigration, or with a registered agent.

And remember, all the New Zealand moderators were forum members who were asked to help keep an eye on what is said. We still have our own opinions and will occasionally give them!


----------

